# ItsOver is the best looking guy i have seen here



## Deleted member 357 (Jan 25, 2019)

Face wise alone he might he in top 100 best looking men in the world based on his leaned down pics, height and frame isna bitch though butbitbdoesnt matter in thailand.


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 25, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> Face wise alone he might he in top 100 best looking men in the world based on his leaned down pics.


He's not bad looking but not top 100. Looks high tier normie.


----------



## LooksJourney (Jan 25, 2019)

Nah ur avi mogs all


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 25, 2019)

Is there a thread with his face?


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 25, 2019)

TBH his transformation is one of the best. He's a slayer now.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 25, 2019)

@VST mogs him to moon, he‘s just a looksmaxxed normie


----------



## badromance (Jan 25, 2019)

Pics ?! attach his pic when you make a post like this


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 25, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> Face wise alone he might he in top 100 best looking men in the world based on his leaned down pics, height and frame isna bitch though butbitbdoesnt matter in thailand.



no he's not


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 25, 2019)

he had a great transformation sure bro but lol


----------



## Coping (Jan 25, 2019)

Pics


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 25, 2019)

pics now


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 25, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> top 100 best looking men in the world


I don't think you can say that objectively about anyone ever, unless there is like a million people _*ex aequo*_ on every place from 1 to 100
(yes I had to google how to write "_*ex aequo*_" and copied it so that's why it's some other colour or shit)


----------



## TeaGuy (Jan 25, 2019)

top 100 in the world


----------



## VST (Jan 25, 2019)

troll post ngl.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jan 25, 2019)

yeah his face is actually insane, low-tier model

you could never guess looking at his fat face


----------



## androidcel (Jan 25, 2019)

Yes, he is gl but not model tier though. I see similar guys every single day.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 25, 2019)

@itsOVER 
Post em u ogre.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

Lol why you troll


----------



## androidcel (Jan 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Lol why you troll


He facemogs you hard


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> He facemogs you hard


Yes but he also lives in asia and I bodymog and heightmog him hard. Not the point anyway.


----------



## VST (Jan 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Yes, he is gl but not model tier though. I see similar guys every single day.


He is slightly above average, but nothing special ngl. like 60th percentile.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 25, 2019)

Pics?


----------



## VST (Jan 25, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Pics?


https://looksmax.org/threads/remind...recessed-or-any-other-bs-my-pics-inside.5317/


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

VST said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/remind...recessed-or-any-other-bs-my-pics-inside.5317/


agreed


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 25, 2019)

VST said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/remind...recessed-or-any-other-bs-my-pics-inside.5317/


You and him look fairly similar imo. Might be the eye area. U kind of mog him tho imo


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> He facemogs you hard


And not even facemogging hard, but already had this discussion


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes but he also lives in asia and I bodymog and heightmog him hard. Not the point anyway.


Stfu youre body is shaped like a fucking hourglass. He mogs you just accept it even with heigt in consideration


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Stfu youre body is shaped like a fucking hourglass.


Keep coping boyo, I mog you to the slavic armies and back

Now stop saying shit that deosent matter


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Keep coping boyo, I mog you to the slavic armies and back


Lol i probably mog you some people rated me here they can tell but idk for sure. I looked at youre ratings and i laughed. I want to show ypu my pics but you will dox me hard


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Lol i probably mog you some people rated me here they can tell but idk for sure. I looked at youre ratings and i laughed. I want to show ypu my pics but you will dox me hard


I won't dox, but I think your insecure. Whatever, until you post your pics you can't say much about me with any sort of value. I looksmaxxed hard anyway.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 25, 2019)

Peak performance.


----------



## Absi (Jan 25, 2019)

Here is he's pics https://looksmax.org/threads/remind...recessed-or-any-other-bs-my-pics-inside.5317/


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 15937
> 
> Peak performance.


Post thread


----------



## androidcel (Jan 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Post thread


.me doesn't longer exist.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> .me doesn't longer exist.


Shit thanks I remembered


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Post thread


Can't even remember what thread it was from just a old as screenshot I knew I had to save from ages ago.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 25, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> @VST mogs him to moon, he‘s just a looksmaxxed normie


yeah i agree. he's a framecel manlet but definitely improved


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bhai stop drinking that lassi.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 25, 2019)

o u g r e post @Tony


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 25, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Bhai stop drinking that lassi.


Lmao


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Jan 25, 2019)

He looks like a soccer dad.

Edit: I saw his weight loss thread. He ascended hard.


----------



## Zyros (Jan 25, 2019)

He is one perfect exampke of why insist so much pn facial bloat


FatmanO said:


> I won't dox, but I think your insecure. Whatever, until you post your pics you can't say much about me with any sort of value. I looksmaxxed hard anyway.



The guy OP post talks about mogs you to the moon with his new lean face. Some people need to be more humble


----------



## Nibba (Jan 25, 2019)

Zyros said:


> He is one perfect exampke of why insist so much pn facial bloat
> 
> 
> The guy OP post talks about mogs you to the moon with his new lean face. Some people need to be more humble


Change ur usertag to "face bloat expert"


----------



## AmorFatis (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks like an autist


----------



## Murican (Jan 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes but he also lives in asia and I bodymog and heightmog him hard. Not the point anyway.





FatmanO said:


> Yes but he also lives in asia and I bodymog and heightmog him hard. Not the point anyway.


You don't bodymog shit you are skinny fat lose the fat and then you can chat shit not hating just facts


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I won't dox, but I think your insecure. Whatever, until you post your pics you can't say much about me with any sort of value. I looksmaxxed hard anyway.


u dont body mog shit keep koping trash fat


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 28, 2019)

Murican said:


> You don't bodymog shit you are skinny fat lose the fat and then you can chat shit not hating just facts


Post ur body then ur opinions matter


----------



## Murican (Jan 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Post ur body then ur opinions matter






nah i dont think so arnold


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 29, 2019)

Murican said:


> View attachment 16705
> nah i dont think so arnold


Thats an outdated pic boyo


----------



## Murican (Jan 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thats an outdated pic boyo


How are you now ? If you have a good body now that would be motivating as fuck


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 29, 2019)

Murican said:


> How are you now ? If you have a good body now that would be motivating as fuck




This was at start man 



This is a few weeks ago not perfect but defo hugeee imrpovment than 2 months ago


----------



## Murican (Jan 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This was at start man
> 
> 
> 
> This is a few weeks ago not perfect but defo hugeee imrpovment than 2 months ago



You look better but you still have to cut believe no girl likes bear mode low bf and muscle mass is amazing for attracting
Also how big is your bideltoid?


FatmanO said:


> This was at start man
> 
> 
> 
> This is a few weeks ago not perfect but defo hugeee imrpovment than 2 months ago


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 29, 2019)

Murican said:


> You look better but you still have to cut believe no girl likes bear mode low bf and muscle mass is amazing for attracting
> Also how big is your bideltoid?


Thing is Ive been fat my whole life and I feel a bit better at higher bodyfat.



This is my bideltoid a few weeks ago so not sure. Women still like bear mode just bot as the lean look tho. Also my face looks better at a bit hider bodyfat as it hides a bit recessed chin


----------



## Murican (Jan 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Thing is Ive been fat my whole life and I feel a bit better at higher bodyfat.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bideltoid a few weeks ago so not sure. Women still like bear mode just bot as the lean look tho. Also my face looks better at a bit hider bodyfat as it hides a bit recessed chin



If you had narrow hips i would not say nothing to you but your hips are pretty chit i also have them and its pretty chitty but i have wide bideltoid but at 25 body fat i look like hourglass believe me you will feel way better if you go at least 15% body fat


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dogshit height and frame. Average at best.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2019)

his frame and height is literally shit of the dog. average at most


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok then I will go to 18 percent once I get enough muscle, hips arent noticable anyway in clothes


Murican said:


> If you had narrow hips i would not say nothing to you but your hips are pretty chit i also have them and its pretty chitty but i have wide bideltoid but at 25 body fat i look like hourglass believe me you will feel way better if you go at least 15% body fat


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Ok then I will go to 18 percent once I get enough muscle, hips arent noticable anyway in clothes


go to 15% at LEASt ASAP dude


----------



## androidcel (Jan 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This was at start man
> 
> 
> 
> This is a few weeks ago not perfect but defo hugeee imrpovment than 2 months ago



From invisible to invisible


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 29, 2019)

androidcel said:


> From invisible to invisible


he looks kinda decent now at least tbh, still fat but holy shit initially he was truecel tier


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 29, 2019)

androidcel said:


> From invisible to invisible


Sure


dotacel said:


> go to 15% at LEASt ASAP dude


Idk if I have enough muscle for that
Yes I was primary example of fatcel


androidcel said:


> From invisible to invisible


If you think im still invisible you are delusioned man


Murican said:


> If you had narrow hips i would not say nothing to you but your hips are pretty chit i also have them and its pretty chitty but i have wide bideltoid but at 25 body fat i look like hourglass believe me you will feel way better if you go at least 15% body fat


Wont I look a bit weak then with a shirt


----------

